# recommended light for corals



## monstera (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi!
Experienced forum member please, explain me the main difference between the fluorescent and Led lamps for the coral reef? Surely, I researched this issue over the Internet. I fund out that the LED are more economic. But what is better for corals? Can I grow them in a tank with fluorescent light. And the last question. Can I grow corals with the daily sun light (natural)? And in the evening I will turn on the light panel. 
PS: I have empty tank now. The size is the following: 48″ x 18″ x 24″


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

The answer to the differences between LEDs and fluorescent is a long one so I will say the simple reasoning that most people see. LEDs generally speaking last longer, require no bulb changes, produce very little heat, tend to run a little less electricity, and many have dimming functions and multiple channels to dial in spectrum.

I would say that both T-5 and LEDs are great options for growing corals. I still run a few tanks with T-5s but most of my other tanks have been switching over to the LEDs the last few years.

Although this link is to a comparison of housing bulbs it gets some of the points across about various general benefits of LEDs such as impact of discarded bulbs.

Compare: LED Lights vs CFL vs Incandescent Lighting Chart

You can grow corals with almost any light that has sufficient spectrum, PAR, and intensity for the corals in question. I will tell you though by trying to use T-8s or T-12s you will be very limited in what you can do. And as far as the sun goes it can grow corals very well, as mother nature has shown, but depending on where you are the inconsistency of that lighting can be stressful on certain photosynthetic inverts. I have a friend with a coral green house here in Oregon and parts of the year he has to put up a sun shield cloth to filter some of the more intense sun and then other times he has to use a light on a moving rail to supplement.


----------



## monstera (Dec 15, 2015)

badxgillen said:


> The answer to the differences between LEDs and fluorescent is a long one so I will say the simple reasoning that most people see. LEDs generally speaking last longer, require no bulb changes, produce very little heat, tend to run a little less electricity, and many have dimming functions and multiple channels to dial in spectrum.
> 
> I would say that both T-5 and LEDs are great options for growing corals. I still run a few tanks with T-5s but most of my other tanks have been switching over to the LEDs the last few years.



Thanks for the full response. I checked the current T5 fixture I have. And I found 4 these lamps at home https://www.mrosupply.com/lighting/...llasts/1854152_flft5eh54w850_fulham-lighting/ I think that this brightness (54W) will be enough. 
When I have bigger budget, I will change the lamps to LEDs


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I would recommend getting a much higher kelvin rating preferably 10,000K or you will be fighting a lot of algae. A very aesthetic look it having half of the bulbs a deep blue actinic bulb and the other half being a 10,000Kelvin or higher bulb. This bluer spectrum is better for most corals and will not be as prone to growing as much greenery.


----------

